# Schwarzwald-Bike-Marathon in Furtwangen 2011



## holzwurm71 (16. August 2011)

Hallo,

laut HP wurden die Strecken neu vermessen und leicht geändert. Weiss jemand schon was genaueres, oder gibts evtl. schon einen GPS-Track davon? Rennen ist auf jeden Fall Pflicht!

Tom


----------



## gelocke (16. August 2011)

> Die Strecken wurden vollständig neu vermessen. Die Änderungen machen die  Strecken zusätzlich einfacher fahrbar gegenüber den Vorjahren,  insbesondere die kürzeren Strecken.


Wenn ich an Furtwangen 2010 zurueck denke, faellt mir im Grunde keine einzige Stelle ein, die man haette entschaerfen muessen  Und das, obwohl ich ein bekennender Bergab-Fahrteschnik-Legastheniker bin. Gefahren bin ich die 42/800. Ueber andere Streckenvarianten kann ich nichts sagen. Die von mir aufgezeichnete Strecke kann ich Dir auf GPSies anbieten: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zwimqzcjnmcbflri. Ob und wie sich die Aufzeichnung von der 2011er Version unterscheidet, weiss ich nicht. Das ist mir aber auch relativ egal, denn ein "einfacher fahrbar" bringt mich weniger aus der Ruhe als stuende dort ein "deutlich schwerer fahrbar".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xt_rob (31. August 2011)

Habe nur zufällig von dem Marathon gehört und die wenigen Voranmeldungen und das hohe Startgeld in Höhe von 45 Euro schrecken mich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig ab... 

Lohnt sich das überhaupt, ist die Strecke und die Atmosphäre das Geld wert?


----------



## holzwurm71 (31. August 2011)

xt_rob schrieb:


> Habe nur zufällig von dem Marathon gehört und die wenigen Voranmeldungen und das hohe Startgeld in Höhe von 45 Euro schrecken mich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig ab...
> 
> Lohnt sich das überhaupt, ist die Strecke und die Atmosphäre das Geld wert?




Hallo xt_rob,

in Fuwa gibt es immer ziemlich viele Kurzentschlossene die die Wtterlage abwarten...auf 1000 bis 1200 Teilnehmer kommen sie aber regelmäßig!
Startgebühr ist dieses Jahr tatsächlich nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen. Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass 5 Eur für einen sehr guten Zweck gespendet werden und es obendrein noch ein Trikot gibt (ob man das nun will oder nicht...) relativiert sich der Betrag wieder. Strecken finde ich für einen Marathon als genau richtig, was Ausdauer, Steigung, Speed usw. angeht.

Über die Organisation kann man nur eins sagen: Besser gehts nicht!!!
Viele Helfer, alle nett, gute Beschilderung, massig Parkplätze, jede Menge Helfer an der Strecke....Da könnten sich viele was abschneiden davon und für FuWa wäre immer noch genug übrig!

Puplikum ist auch immer massig vorhanden welches einen anfeuert...

Hoffe ich konnte Dir Helfen...

ach ja, hab mal ein bisschen recherchiert und festgestellt, dass man nicht mehr ganz so weit ins Hexenloch runterfährt und auch unterhalb 
der Katharienenhöhe am Holzstapel 'entschärft' worden ist. Somit sind die beiden 'muss-ich-halt-doch-Schieben-weil-vor-mir-einer-umkippt' -Passagen verbessert worden.


----------



## BLAM (4. September 2011)

Bin noch unentschlossen ob 120 oder 90 km. Tendiere doch zur 90er, da die den charme von 2h länger schlafen mit sich bringt. Im Forum konnte ich bisher unterschiedliche Infos zur Strecke einholen ... kann mir jemand exakte Aussagen zu den 2011er Langdistanzen machen? Würde mit Fully (Comfort auf Langstrecke ) und x-kings an den Start gehen. Ok? Oder gibt es viele Matschlöcher? Trails ?


----------



## maxmistral (5. September 2011)

BLAM schrieb:


> Bin noch unentschlossen ob 120 oder 90 km. Tendiere doch zur 90er, da die den charme von 2h länger schlafen mit sich bringt. Im Forum konnte ich bisher unterschiedliche Infos zur Strecke einholen ... kann mir jemand exakte Aussagen zu den 2011er Langdistanzen machen? Würde mit Fully (Comfort auf Langstrecke ) und x-kings an den Start gehen. Ok? Oder gibt es viele Matschlöcher? Trails ?



Ich finde die Langstrecke nicht so lohnend, da sind ein mehrere sehr steile Forststrassenrampen zu fahren, eigentlich nur Schinderei, dafür 2 Std. früher aufstehen, das lohnt sich nicht.

Wenn Du X-Kings auf der 90km Strecke einsetzen kannst, dann erst recht auf der 120er.


----------



## scooter_werner (5. September 2011)

Für die 120km kann ich nicht sprechen - mich haben die 2h früher aufstehen bisher auch davon abgehalten - aber auf der 90er würde ich eher schnelle Reifen aufziehen. Es gibt zwar sowohl ein paar Trails wie auch feuchtere Passagen, vor allem in der zweiten Hälfte, aber imho nicht so viele, dass sich grobe Reifen lohnen.

Ich werde wohl Race King oder Rocket Ron aufziehen.


----------



## holzwurm71 (5. September 2011)

scooter_werner schrieb:


> Für die 120km kann ich nicht sprechen - mich haben die 2h früher aufstehen bisher auch davon abgehalten - aber auf der 90er würde ich eher schnelle Reifen aufziehen. Es gibt zwar sowohl ein paar Trails wie auch feuchtere Passagen, vor allem in der zweiten Hälfte, aber imho nicht so viele, dass sich grobe Reifen lohnen.
> 
> Ich werde wohl Race King oder Rocket Ron aufziehen.




letzes jaht gabs auch n paar matschlöcher im Wald... aber nicht weiter schlimm. Fahre ebenfalls RaceKing und RocketRon. Bei den paar kurzen Traileinlagen macht man lieber langsamer und nutzen die niedrigen Stollen 
auf den Wegen...


----------



## maxmistral (6. September 2011)

holzwurm71 schrieb:


> letzes jaht gabs auch n paar matschlöcher im Wald... aber nicht weiter schlimm. Fahre ebenfalls RaceKing und RocketRon. Bei den paar kurzen Traileinlagen macht man lieber langsamer und nutzen die niedrigen Stollen
> auf den Wegen...



Zumal es auch trocken vorhergesagt ist!


----------



## bergradlfahrer1 (7. September 2011)

Ja, denn sehen wir uns wohl doch Sonntag....die VMTS war ja ne ordentliche Vorbereitung , Anton


----------



## maxmistral (8. September 2011)

bergradlfahrer1 schrieb:


> Ja, denn sehen wir uns wohl doch Sonntag....die VMTS war ja ne ordentliche Vorbereitung , Anton



Super Anton, wird bestimmt ein schönes Rennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (8. September 2011)

Ich fahre wahrscheinlich spontan die 90km-Strecke und werde mich wohl Sonntag früh nachmelden. Was ist zu der Strecke allgemein zu sagen? Bin die letzten Jahre ab und zu mal die 42er bisschen mitgerollt, aber die 90er habe ich vor 11 Jahren letztes Mal in Angriff genommen, daher ist die Errinnerung stark verblasst...


----------



## corfrimor (9. September 2011)

BLAM schrieb:


> Bin noch unentschlossen ob 120 oder 90 km. Tendiere doch zur 90er, da die den charme von 2h länger schlafen mit sich bringt. Im Forum konnte ich bisher unterschiedliche Infos zur Strecke einholen ... kann mir jemand exakte Aussagen zu den 2011er Langdistanzen machen? Würde mit Fully (Comfort auf Langstrecke ) und x-kings an den Start gehen. Ok? Oder gibt es viele Matschlöcher? Trails ?



Ich bin die letzten Jahre auch immer die 90km gefahren, letztes Jahr mit meinem Starrbike (Fully defekt) und schmalen 2.0er Race King Supersonics. Lief super  

Die Strecke hat einen hohen Asphalt- und Forstweganteil. Da braucht man meiner Meinung nach v.a. einen Reifen, der sehr gut läuft. Dann muß man zwar, wenn eine Stelle mal etwas matschiger ist, kurz aufpassen, aber wenn man halbwegs fahren kann wird das durch einen schnellen Reifen mehr als wettgemacht.

Ein Fully ist eigentlich nicht nötig. Je leichter das Rad, desto besser. Ergo: Wenn ein deutlich leichteres Hardtail vorhanden ist, würde ich das nehmen. Allerdings hängt das sicher auch ein bißchen von der anvisierten Zeit ab. Je länger man braucht, um so eher nimmt man das Fully.

Viel Spaß allseits


----------



## scooter_werner (9. September 2011)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Je länger man braucht, um so eher nimmt man das Fully.
> 
> Viel Spaß allseits



Bin letztes Jahr mit dem Fully unter 4h gefahren  - heuer muss ich mit dem HT ran, mal sehen, wie der Vergleich ausgeht


----------



## corfrimor (9. September 2011)

Klar geht das auch mit dem Fully. Aber es ist halt nicht nötig, finde ich. Ich selbst starte auch mit meinem Epic, da ich gar kein Hardtail mehr habe (und das Starrbike muß es dann doch nicht unbedingt sein).

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## BLAM (11. September 2011)

Top:
- Wetter
- Strecke
- Verpflegung auf der Strecke
- Orga

Nicht so top:
- Verpflegung im Ziel und meine Daumenverletzung


----------



## cännondäler__ (11. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich war heute auf der 60er-Strecke unterwegs und fand die neue Streckenführung gut, da die Überholmöglichkeiten bei der früheren Abfahrt vom Brend besonders bei Matsch bescheiden waren. Bei dem Anstieg aus Vöhrenbach raus zur letzten Verpflegung bekam ich sonst immer Krämpfe, dieses Mal nicht (weil der Anstieg fehlte). Und dann die Zeit....naja...
Habt Ihr die Trikots eigentlich in der bestellten Größe bekommen? Ich hatte "M" angegeben und "L" bekommen (leider erst zuhause gemerkt). Untragbar.... 
cännondäler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scooter_werner (11. September 2011)

Das Trikot ist generell untragbar, egal in welcher Größe, echt entäuschend.
Ansonsonsten war's wieder top, auch wenn's mir heuer nicht so gut lief.


----------



## Haferstroh (11. September 2011)

Die 90er Strecke war -meine Meinung- schlecht  Die meisten Höhenmeter wurden nur auf Asphalt gemacht, ein ewiges Auf und Ab, ständig nur leicht ansteigend und sich endlos ziehend. Reifenwahl war daher völlig falsch, ein Hinterreifen in der Mitte glatt und seitlich ein paar Ministollen hätte gereicht: Ein abgefahrener Race King 2.0 wäre genau richtig gewesen, mein nagelneuer Speed King 2.1 war reinster Overkill und war daher heute eher der Antriebskraftschluck-King.

Der Rest war gewohnt gut.

Das Trikot nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Craft-Trikot, welches heuer in Offenburg bei der WOMC zu haben war.


----------



## holzwurm71 (11. September 2011)

kann den Meinungen nur zustimmen:

Trikot's sind der Witz, wenn mans mit WOMC vergleicht.
Frag mich nur was die Models bei der Auswahl für eine Figur hatten...

Zielverpflegung war dieses mal nur ein Tischchen am Ende, wo sich alles getummelt hat, hab ich ausfallen lassen...

Zur Strecke: die alte Schleife nach und durch Vöhrenbach hat mir eher zugesagt. Die Wasserrinnen bei der Abfahrt waren nicht gut fürs Material.
Ansonsten teilweise etwas schlammig, aber s'Wetter kann man sich ja Gott sei Dank noch nicht aussuchen.

Organisation war im Großen und Ganzen wieder erste Sahne - LOB!!!

Bis zum nächsten Jahr, dann


----------



## Matschfee (12. September 2011)

ja, das trikot ist echt zweifelhaft... größe xs entspricht eher m, das gute an den farben ist höchstens, dass man im wald auf jeden fall auf größte entfernung gesehen wird.

zur verpflegung - ich fand die verpflegungszonen viel zu kurz. tische auf zwei seiten hat bei mir jedesmal dazu geführt, dass es keine gasse in der mitte zum durchfahren gab. am besten noch die helden, die sich mit ihrem bike MITTENREIN und QUER stellen müssen, um an ihrem becher zu nippen. das kann man besser lösen, lieber langgestreckte verpflegungszonen mit ausgabe auf nur einer seite und vorallem rücksicht auf die mitfahrenden - hätte mir viel fluchen und schimpfen erspart :-(


----------



## maxmistral (12. September 2011)

Die Trikots sind unterirdisch schlecht! Mir ist es egal, ich habe bergeweise Trikots, aber viele hätten sich über ein gutes Trikot bestimmt gefreut.

Das mit den Verpflegungsstellen sehe ich auch so. Tisch nur rechts. Wer keine Verpflegung aufnehmen will, kann links durchfahren. Der Stadion-Sprecher könnte auch die Verteilung an den Tischen ansagen.
1. Tisch nur Wasser
2. Tisch Iso
3. Tisch Essen

Ansonsten aber ein schönes Rennen, die Orga hat wie jedes Jahr im großen und ganzen gut gepaßt, kleinere Hackler und Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten, gibt es natürlich immer.


----------



## corfrimor (12. September 2011)

Ich finde das Rennen super und bin jedes Jahr gerne dabei 

[Was allerdings das zugegebenermaßen zweifelhafte Teilnehmerpräsent angeht: Ich habe mich erst am Sonntagmorgen angemeldet, als es glücklicherweise schon keine Trikots mehr gab => mußte nur 40 Euro statt 50 (inkl. Nachmeldegebühr) bezahlen ]


----------



## Haferstroh (12. September 2011)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Ich habe mich erst am Sonntagmorgen angemeldet, als es glücklicherweise schon keine Trikots mehr gab => mußte nur 40 Euro statt 50 (inkl. Nachmeldegebühr) bezahlen ]



Shice, bei mir gab es noch Trikots  An einen freiwilligen Trikotverzicht inkl. Startgeldreduzierung habe ich in dem Moment leider nicht mehr gedacht. Das wäre genau mein Spritgeld für die Rückfahrt gewesen.


----------



## elrond (12. September 2011)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Ich finde das Rennen super und bin jedes Jahr gerne dabei
> 
> [Was allerdings das zugegebenermaßen zweifelhafte Teilnehmerpräsent angeht: Ich habe mich erst am Sonntagmorgen angemeldet, als es glücklicherweise schon keine Trikots mehr gab => mußte nur 40 Euro statt 50 (inkl. Nachmeldegebühr) bezahlen ]



Dann warst du sicher nicht bei der 120er Runde am Start. Vor 7 Uhr lagen noch mehr als genug von diesen Trikots rum. zum Glück aber auch noch Handtücher, das war dann meine Wahl.
Zum eigentlichen Rennen, na ja, ich werde kein Fan mehr dieser Veranstaltung. Der Streckenplaner muß irgendiwe ne Vorliebe für Asphalt oder Wiese haben, diese Leidenschaft teile ich nicht, wenn Asphalt dann bitte mit dem RR. Schön wären des öfteren auch ein paar Pfeile auf dem Weg, um zu sehen wo es hingeht. So fährt man des öfteren einfach mit Blick gegen ein Absperrband ohne zu wissen ob es jetzt links oder rechts rum geht. 
Nächstes Jahr wohl eher wieder Altdorfer RR-Marathon.


----------



## corfrimor (12. September 2011)

Nein, ich bin wieder die 90km-Runde gefahren. Schon allein wegen des vergleichsweise späten Starts um 9 Uhr 

Was die Strecke angeht: Es ist schon richtig, daß der Anteil an Asphalt- und Forststraßen sehr hoch ist. Die Liebhaber technischer Trails (wie es sie z.B. beim Sigma-Bike-Marathon in Neustadt an der Weinstraße zuhauf gibt) kommen in Furtwangen eindeutig zu kurz. Mir persönlich macht das aber eigentlich nichts aus. Das Rennen ist dafür sehr schnell und man kann es richtig schön laufen lassen. Das muß man nicht mögen, aber für mich hat das auch etwas.

Ich finde es gut, daß es Rennen mit unterschiedlichen Charakteristika gibt, und wenn ich es mal wieder besonders technisch möchte, gehe ich eben zum CC. 

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Kamy01 (12. September 2011)

Ich bin auch die 90km gefahren. 
Wasdie Veranstalter meiner Meinung nach ändern sollten- den Start der 60km Strecke etwas mehr zeitlich verzögert. Die Schnellen der 60 km Stre´cke mußten sich durch das ganze Pulk der 90 er Strecke kämpfen und da kam es teilweise zu sehr heiklen Szenen. Ansonsten hat es mir Spaß gemacht und wir werden voraussichtlich nächstes Jahr wieder am Start sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (12. September 2011)

Jede Strecke im 1h-Abstand beginnend um 7 Uhr zu starten wäre das Beste. Dann den Asphaltanteil deutlich runter schrauben. Muss ja kein Trail sein, dann lieber Waldautobahn.

Was waren denn eigentlich das für Soldaten etwa in der Mitte der Strecke der 90er? Ich hab denen kurz zugewunken, habe aber von dem ganzen Pulk keine Rückmeldung bekommen, bis ich auf den zweiten Blick sah, dass die ja zum Appell strammstanden


----------



## maxmistral (13. September 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Jede Strecke im 1h-Abstand beginnend um 7 Uhr zu starten wäre das Beste. Dann den Asphaltanteil deutlich runter schrauben. Muss ja kein Trail sein, dann lieber Waldautobahn.



Ist den der Asphaltanteil wirlich so hoch!?

Der erste Uphill ist auf Asphalt, das ist auch gut so, damit sich das Feld entzerrt. 

Bißchen blöd finde ich den anschließend Asphalt-Downhill, der müßte nicht sein.

Der Gremmelsbach-Uphill (90km Strecke) finde ich ganz okay, das ist ein schönes ruhiges Tal mit ordentlich Steigung, fahre ich eigentlich ganz gerne.


----------



## papalooser (14. September 2011)

Mir hat das Rennen im Großen und Ganzen gefallen, 
das Wetter hat ja hervorragend mitgespielt.

Bei mir warens die 90km, bei denen ich vor allem die Abfahrt 
zur Holzbrücke bei Gremmelsbach als Highlight empfunden habe.
Ansonsten gabs massenhaft Deja Vus, zumal ich viele Jahre dort gelebt habe.

Ein paar Dinge haben mir nicht so gut gefallen,

da war wie mehrfach erwähnt das Trikot
mit seinem unmöglichen Schnitt,
die Tatsache, dass meine Frau trotz Reservierung
in der Voranmeldung keines in Größe 'S' bekam
bzw, der Helfer trotzdem er es in der Liste entsprechend
herausgelesen hatte, eines ohne Kommentar in 'M' gab.
  Auf unser reklamieren haben die Helfer leider nur 
  lapidar geantwortet, 'S' gäbe es nicht. (morgens um 7:00 Uhr!)
  Blöd nur, daß da ein Karton mit 'S Reserviert' in vordester
  Reihe stand. Zweiklassengesellschaft mag ich einfacht nicht. 
  Eine sachliche Argumentation über das warum kam nicht zustande,
  mag ja sicher auch Gründe geben, doch ein Helfer hat sich dann eben
  vom Tisch verabschiedet, die Andere ging nach hinten um Kaffee zu trinken.
  Das fand ich dann doch 'unprofessionel'. 
  So kenne ich die Schwarzwälder nicht.

Dann liefs bei der ersten Verpflegungsstelle oben am Brend
etwas unglücklich. Zumal mehrere Strecken im selben 
Zeitraum dort aufgetaucht sind, war da kein durchkommen mehr.
Da muss noch an den Startzeiten oder an Verpflegungsstand 
gefeilt werden.

Gut gefallen haben mir die vielen Verpflegungsstellen, bei der 
Temperatur war ein regelmäßiges trinken auch notwendig.
Trotzdem hätte ich mir im Ziel noch eine gewünscht.

Die Durchfahrt Katharinenhöhe ist auch noch zu erwähnen,
fantastisches Publikum war dort anwesend.

Und das Teaming, die letzten 5 Kilometern haben wir uns
zu Dritt gegenseitig Windschatten gegeben und so gegenseitig
ins Ziel gezogen. War ein schöner Abschluss.

Nächstes Jahr komme ich aber nur wenns keine Trikots 
als Teilnehmerpräsent gibt ;-)


----------



## maxmistral (15. September 2011)

papalooser schrieb:


> Mir hat das Rennen im Großen und Ganzen da war wie mehrfach erwähnt das Trikot
> mit seinem unmöglichen Schnitt,
> die Tatsache, dass meine Frau trotz Reservierung
> in der Voranmeldung keines in Größe 'S' bekam
> ...



Ein S-Trikot hätte Dir auch nicht geholfen, ich habe ein S-Trikot bekommen, da steht S drauf ist aber eher L-XL, habe ich gleich weiterverschenkt. 

Dabei hatten die vor Jahren schon mal Trikots gemacht, die waren aber in vernünftiger Größe und Qualität. Die Schwarzwälder sollten eigentlich wissen wie es besser geht.


----------



## Haferstroh (15. September 2011)

Da warte ich mal den Marathon in Kirchzarten ab, da soll ja laut Vorankündigung 2012 diesmal ein "richtiger Startpräsent-Knüller dabei sein bei dem sich die Anmeldung schon ohne zu strampeln lohnt"


----------

